# DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]



## zeKieranator

*DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

*The sun sets over this town.*

48 hours for night actions.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT ZERO]*

As the sun dawns on this town, the inhabitants gather towards the city square, hoping that the Mafia had decided to spare them that night. This was not the case.

Floating in the central fountain is the dead body of a Gengar, which was almost ripped in half by a large claw. However, there are two sets of footprints leading towards the fountain - maybe he was killed twice? Whatever the case, any death can't be good.

Suddenly, the group hears a muffled shouting sound coming from a building near the center square, accompanied by shaking and crashing. They run over to the house and find inside a Dragonair, frozen inside a block of ice and trying to escape. They drag her outside, hoping that the sun will melt her out, but to little avail - at the current rate, it'll take all day to unfreeze her.

*ya ok is dead. She was innocent.

Stormecho is frozen and cannot discuss today.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, Player list for our convenience, along with who is what.

1. Stormecho - Dragonair
2. I Liek Squirtles - Squirtle
3. RK-9 - Scrafty or Bisharp ***
4. ole_Schooler - Houndoom
5. Glace - Glaceon
6. Mai - Swoobat 
7. Legendaryseeker99 - Chandelure
8. Chief Zackrai - Dusclops
9. Superbird - Ditto
10. Seritinajii - Kingdra
11. DarkAura - Charizard
12. Squirrel - Altaria
13. Parasitic - Zoroark
14. Metallica Fanboy - Magikarp
15. Ya Ok - Gengar

*** If the astericked people would tell us which pokémon they really have, then that'd be nice.

Okay, so. I think the easiest place to start is to figure out who is the freezer. I vote Glace for that. I mean, Glaceon? Anyhow, now who has any idea what role Ya Ok may have had?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Well, squirtles can learn icebeam. Could ISL be the freezer?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Imma not the freezer. And it's ILS, not ISL. Glaceon is the obvious freezer, Ya ok could've been the soothsayer, and I suspect RK and DarkAura because their chosen Pokémon have huge pairs of claws.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Sorry, i was typing fast. But a squirtle can learn ice beam. It's more than likely glace though.

Wait, when did charizards have huge claws? I got a role that's not as bad@ss as charizard. =(


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Of all the ones on the list, it's really only Bisharp that has huge claws.  (Well, and Ditto could emulate them, I suppose.)  Naturally, there are a lot of Pokemon that can use claw attacks regardless of their size, but this seems like the only lead we really have.  Of course, there's also the fact of "two sets of footprints."  To my mind, this sounds like both the Mafia and a vigilante killed the Gengar, a Pokemon of stereotypical evil.  And the stereotypically evil Pokemon flipped non-Mafia.  I don't know how much we can rely on assumptions here.

Anyway, I'd yell at the vigilante, because even though no extra innocent was killed, they should really be waiting until we know more to use their bonus killing powers.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

For your convenience, RK-9 is Bisharp and Mai is Swoobat.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

It looks like a clear picture here: the vig thought it'd be a good idea to off any Pokemon that sounds mafia, and just paid the price. What I'd like to know, though, is what interest the mafia would have in offing a member who wouldn't be that hard to incriminate.

Anyhow, with a Ditto on the picture, we'd do very well to think twice before we go pointing them fingers.

It sounds a lot like Glace has the freezing role. But let's not rely to much of that. Kingdra also sounds like somebody who could do that. Squirtle not so much; they can technically learn Ice Beam, but Altaria and Dusclops likewise (also Gengar gets Ice Punch) and they don't look very likely. Dragonair too, but that's the one we really can be sure didn't do it. Not to mention, again, there's a Ditto among us. I don't see why one would freeze Stormecho, anyhow.

But, back on the multiple sets of footprints. Since it's doubtful that the mafia did this, I believe it fair to assume more than one role interacted with Ya Ok, not necessarily with killing intent. Furthermore, let's recall that multiple players here are fliers, so, they wouldn't leave footprints behind when doing their deeds. And, if we're to assume Ya Ok wasn't killed by the mafia, it's also a good idea to ask what stopped them. The possibilities are several.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

If Glace is the freezer, the we could use her to freeze potential mafia.

I think Ditto is a thief, so if this is anyway like how I have thieves in my mafia games, that is the most powerful role.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

It wasn't me! I am nice! :<

also lol Zeta is lying. I got chosen as Scrafty


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

...RK-9. Who's telling the truth? I personally trust zeKieranator more than you, so...

Incidentally, I am not a thief.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

There's also a Zoroark. I could see that one being the thief too. Or Ditto being a jack of all trades.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Why... why would the GM be lying about your role?

EDIT: Wait, by Zeta do you mean zeKieranator or someone else?


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

RK-9's statement that the game mod would be lying when there's absolutely no reason for that (considering it was something that was supposed to be clear anyhow) strikes me as suspicious.

We know that "bad" Pokemon are not necessarily Mafia, seeing as how Ya Ok was innocent in spite of being a Gengar. But that doesn't mean none of the "bad" Pokemon are mafia. Given this, and also the fact RK-9 seemed to feel a kind of need to tell us he didn't do it, I'm suspicious.

I'm pretty sure we all are, but, just driving the case in point.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

so....lynch now? i'll lynch either RK-9, or Parasitic, consitering he hasnt post and has a zoroark, a thief.....but...i say, since some of us are suspicious of RK-9, I'll lynch him, unless i get more evidence on someone else.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



DarkAura said:


> so....lynch now? i'll lynch either RK-9, or Parasitic, consitering he hasnt post and has a zoroark, a thief.....but...i say, since some of us are suspicious of RK-9, I'll lynch him, unless i get more evidence on someone else.


Parasitic did post. And the Pokemon alone isn't sufficient evidence.

Regardless, yes, lynching RK-9 sounds like a workable idea. Maybe we should give it a one chance for self-defense beforehand, though.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Yes, RK-9, let's hear your testimony.

Sorry, I've been watching Phoenix Wright lately...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> Sorry, I've been *watching* Phoenix Wright lately...


Since when can you watch Pheonix Wright?


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Since when can you watch Pheonix Wright?


Objection sustained. Superbird, you're getting penalized for that statement.

Anyway. It looks as though there's not much time left until the poll is over. About seven hours, if I'm not mistaken. Therefore, I say we *lynch RK-9*.


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I guess that was pretty suspicious. I don't have any other leads, so...
*RK-9*
Sorry for not posting earlier, I forgot Dx


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

By the way, Glace, were you the one who froze Stormecho?

Just asking so we potentially have less enigmas to deal with.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Since when can you watch Pheonix Wright?


...Sorry. I mean, watching someone play Ace Attorney while I watch said YouTube video because I'm too cheap and too poor to go out and byt the came for myself.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Anyway. It looks as though there's not much time left until the poll is over. About seven hours, if I'm not mistaken. Therefore, I say we *lynch RK-9*.


I'm with you on that. *Lynch RK-9*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> ...Sorry. I mean, watching someone play Ace Attorney while I watch said YouTube video because I'm too cheap and too poor to go out and byt the came for myself.


Playing is better than watching!! I know by experience. Take that!

I'm a bit hesitant, but *RK-9*, because I'd rather have it defend itself first. But we're running out of time.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

*RK-9.*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

*RK-9* seems a reasonable enough lead, and lynching is better than not.

On a mostly unrelated note, no one lynch Metallica Fanboy, as they picked Magikarp, and we all know what happens when a fish is hit one too many times...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> *RK-9* seems a reasonable enough lead, and lynching is better than not.
> 
> On a mostly unrelated note, no one lynch Metallica Fanboy, as they picked Magikarp, and we all know what happens when a fish is hit one too many times...


Yeah, Metallica could be the Alien. Or something.
But yeah, voting*RK*.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

*Lynch RK-9*


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

After a long day of discussion, the townspeople decide to kill off Bisharp, believing him to be a part of the mafia. They force him up on to the stand, and then, with a concentrated burst of attacks, knock their target into the large building behind him, snapping his neck.

The inspector walks up to the corpse, and then, after a few minutes, turns around, shakes their head and says, "Innocent." Despite his nature, his intents were in support of this town.

As the sun sets and Stormecho is freed from the last of the ice, the citizens return to their homes, fearful of what might await them tonight...

*RK-9 is dead. They were innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

When the townspeople woke, they once again found the body of an innocent. However, this was different. The Charizard's body was found lying in the center of the square, with twin bolts of fire and electricity cutting him in half. The inspector said that the marks were caused by Reshiram and Zekrom, as punishment for not helping the town.

*DarkAura was modkilled for inactivity. She was innocent.

48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

...No mafia kills? Did they hit an Alien or did one of us heal correctly?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

HEY!! I was active. I was moving all the way across the country,so i only got on at night. but i always checked on here to see what happened.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

Generally one is mod-killed for inactivity when one fails to send in a night action.

Anyhow, hooray for no Mafia deaths!  It's still rather early for any inspectors to have a clue (or to be willing to sacrifice themselves for lynching the mafia) although, if anyone knows someone who will flip Mafia, we probably still have a healer alive.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

I think that a healer intervened, Alien, Bodyguard, Bulletproof, or some other role stopped death last night.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

Woot, no deaths! That's pretty awesome. _And_ I'm not frozen so I can talk despite not having much to say. 

There are many reasons why we might not have had any Mafia kills. :/ I'm new to this - is there any way we could be more certain? I'm iffy on roleclaiming this early, obviously.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

Unless a healer comes forward and says "I healed X," an inspector comes forward and says "Y is Mafia," or our Mafia are nice enough to out themselves, there's not a lot we can do besides attempt to figure it out on our own.  Since we know everyone's Pokemon, it might be easier for some guesses to be made, although it would be easier still if we had another death to confirm methods to better point out the killers.  I dunno, I have no real leads.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> Okay, Player list for our convenience, along with who is what.
> 
> 1. Stormecho - Dragonair
> 2. I Liek Squirtles - Squirtle
> 3. RK-9 - Bisharp
> 4. ole_Schooler - Houndoom
> 5. Glace - Glaceon
> 6. Mai - Swoobat
> 7. Legendaryseeker99 - Chandelure
> 8. Chief Zackrai - Dusclops
> 9. Superbird - Ditto
> 10. Seritinajii - Kingdra
> 11. DarkAura - Charizard
> 12. Squirrel - Altaria
> 13. Parasitic - Zoroark
> 14. Metallica Fanboy - Magikarp
> 15. Ya Ok - Gengar


Updated. Unfortunately we can't know what happened, but...

Just wondering, does everyone have a night action/power or are there useless townies out there?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I have a power. Expected it to be related to Altaria's ability, but it isn't.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Thanks for updating that, Seri. I completely forgot to do so! >_<

And yes, I have a night action. Though I know there are roles with a day-action or something. I know we definitely have healers and inspectors, but we probably also have some or all of the following:

•Oracle
•self-healer(every other turn; could be the cause of the lack of death last night)
•De-Alienator (deactivates Alien at the cost of giving them an extra life)
•Person who sacrifices their life to change day into night.
•And Roleblocker. Also possible cause of lack of death.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I've got a power too, pretty close to my type. :/ Not really what I expected but cool nonetheless.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*



Superbird said:


> Thanks for updating that, Seri. I completely forgot to do so! >_<
> 
> And yes, I have a night action. Though I know there are roles with a day-action or something. I know we definitely have healers and inspectors, but we probably also have some or all of the following:
> 
> •Oracle
> •self-healer(every other turn; could be the cause of the lack of death last night)
> •De-Alienator (deactivates Alien at the cost of giving them an extra life)
> •Person who sacrifices their life to change day into night.
> •And Roleblocker. Also possible cause of lack of death.


And this claim comes from where?

Anyhow. So, it appears RK-9 wasn't mafia. Makes me wonder about that strange statement that led to lynching in the first place, though.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

i didnt have a useful role.i never had a role with a night action


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

First, reposting player list for page 3.

1. Stormecho - Dragonair
2. I Liek Squirtles - Squirtle
3. RK-9 -  Bisharp
4. ole_Schooler - Houndoom
5. Glace - Glaceon
6. Mai - Swoobat 
7. Legendaryseeker99 - Chandelure
8. Chief Zackrai - Dusclops
9. Superbird - Ditto
10. Seritinajii - Kingdra
11. DarkAura - Charizard
12. Squirrel - Altaria
13. Parasitic - Zoroark
14. Metallica Fanboy - Magikarp
15. Ya Ok - Gengar



Metallica Fanboy said:


> And this claim comes from where?


My role. I was the variable and those were the roles I was presented with. I chose Roleblocker.

And DarkAura, you're not supposed to post at all after you're dead. Please refrain from doing so.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I get to kill someone after my death.  Something about the hounds of hell holding on to life longer than they should.  Makes a kind of sense, I guess.

Somewhat unrelatedly, the variable role often gets the choice of choosing between Mafia and townies.  If we have no other leads, we could vote for Superbird on the off-chance they got the choice and their choice was Mafia.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*



Superbird said:


> My role. I was the variable and those were the roles I was presented with. I chose Roleblocker.


Well, I'm not sure how that means these roles are probably in the game and not merely possibilities available to you.

It's true that a Ditto copies from others, but, some of those don't seem befitting of the Pokemon hereby chosen. Particularly not the changing day into night thing -- from our list, the closest you get to that is Zoroark and Dusclops, and they both have many other options more befitting of them.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

O.K. By my count, you have about *nine hours* left in the day phase, and none of you have voted. If there are still no votes, I might extend the day phase for a limited amount of time, or let the last person to have died (that is, DarkAura) decide who to kill. So, if you have any idea who you want to vote for, post soon.

Also, Seritinajii, there are no vanilla roles. Everybody has some unique part to play.


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

*sigh* Anyone have ideas? Or should we just go with a random/inactive lynch?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I think we should inactive lynch.


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Well, the only person hasn't posted...

*Chief Zackrai*

EDIT: For now. If anyone has any hints or better suggestions, I'll switch my vote.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I'll go with that. *Chief Zackrai*


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

*Chief Zackrai.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I'll go with *Cheif Zackrai*.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

*Cheif Zackrai*, then.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

The sun sets, and eventually, the villagers come to a decision.

They take Dusclops from the crowd and, with some forcing, push him to the center of the square. Then, with another burst of attacks, they blast through his body, ripping apart his internal organs.

Suddenly, the voice of Reshiram is heard from the sky above, saying one word - "Innocent." Those who do not help do not have to hurt, after all. The citizens return home, hoping that the Mafia will once again be generous and spare them from death tonight.

*Chief Zackrai is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Why does it say that Squirrel posted last :l


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

The sun rises, and the citizens wake to a new day. Unfortunately, this day will be worse than the rest.

In the city square lie the bodies of not one, not two, but three bodies, all of whom were innocent. This does not bode well for the townspeople...

Kingdra's body is floating in the fountain, yet strangely, there are no wounds on his body. Glaceon and Swoobat, on the other hand, are lying next to each other next to the fountain. Glaceon's body was covered in white, and Swoobat's had a large, heart-shaped mark on them.

Time is running out...

*Seritinajii is dead. He was innocent.

Mai is dead. They were innocent.

Glace is dead. They were innocent.

48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

...Oh god this isn't good.

I'd love to say that Mai hit a Nexus with Heart Stamp, but...

And how does white come into the picture? Wait...could it have come from an Altaria?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

See, I would have guessed that it was Glace that got hit by the Mafia, and Mai was their lover and died because they did.  Alternatively, "covered in white" sounds like Safeguard or something.  Could it be we have two healers, and Glace got killed by overdose?  Dunno about Seritinajii, though.  No marks suggests mod-kill, but I don't know why they would be mod-killed.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

Well, modkill isn't a possibility here. Last time we had a modkill, we were told.

Yep, it does seem likely that Glace and Mai were lovers. That would also sort of explain why we had freezing on the first night, assuming Glace did it.

"Covered in white" is a pretty vague characteristic. I'll assume this is supposed to describe an aura or something not exactly physical.

1. Stormecho - Dragonair
2. I Liek Squirtles - Squirtle
3. RK-9 - Bisharp
4. ole_Schooler - Houndoom
5. Glace - Glaceon
6. Mai - Swoobat 
7. Legendaryseeker99 - Chandelure
8. Chief Zackrai - Dusclops
9. Superbird - Ditto
10. Seritinajii - Kingdra
11. DarkAura - Charizard
12. Squirrel - Altaria
13. Parasitic - Zoroark
14. Metallica Fanboy - Magikarp
15. Ya Ok - Gengar

A little afterthought, I just noticed Glace and Mai were next to each other on the list.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

...Eep.

This is not good. The list is getting shorter and we have less options. :/ No idea what's with the deaths, alas - covered in white is really... weird.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

Covered in white is death from a fishing brother (Altaria). No wounds sounds either psychic or a healing overdose. So maybe we should focus on Mai's mark.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

First, I'll repost the player list for page 4. 

1. Stormecho - Dragonair
2. I Liek Squirtles - Squirtle
3. RK-9 - Bisharp
4. ole_Schooler - Houndoom
5. Glace - Glaceon
6. Mai - Swoobat 
7. Legendaryseeker99 - Chandelure
8. Chief Zackrai - Dusclops
9. Superbird - Ditto
10. Seritinajii - Kingdra
11. DarkAura - Charizard
12. Squirrel - Altaria
13. Parasitic - Zoroark
14. Metallica Fanboy - Magikarp
15. Ya Ok - Gengar



Squirrel said:


> Covered in white is death from a fishing brother (Altaria). No wounds sounds either psychic or a healing overdose. So maybe we should focus on Mai's mark.


Well, that explains the white marks and clears your name. If you don't mind me asking, who was your fishing brother?

...It still looks to me like Swoobat hit a Nexus—the heart mark was most likely caused by Heart Stamp, which only Swoobat can learn (out of out participants). It's possible that I Liek Squirtles is a nexus of some sort, considering his pokémon choice...

...And we still haven't determined what else could've happened here. I vote that Seritinajii was mafiakilled, so we should look for something capable of doing strictly mental damage—Houndoom, maybe?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*



Superbird said:


> ...And we still haven't determined what else could've happened here. I vote that Seritinajii was mafiakilled, so we should look for something capable of doing strictly mental damage—Houndoom, maybe?


What, seriously?  You're attempting to pin a mental attack on a dog with large fangs and fire powers?  I mean, I'd look at Psychics, or maybe Ghosts or Dragons for mental powers.  Dark/Fire?  Not so much.  

Of course, with a Pokemon that can mimic others, perhaps we should be looking closer at you, Superbird.  You did admit to being a variable, and it's possible you had the choice between Mafia and townies.  I'd also ask you to say who you blocked each night, as if you're innocent, it could be a clue as to who's not.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

...Okay, explain-reasoning time! First of all, I looked through the options and Houndoom seemed the only one even possible for the mental intrusion I was insinuating. Unless we take Chandelure, which is also a large possibility.

Second of all, yes, I am the variable. And yes, I am a townie. But I confess; I was lying about being Roleblocker. I'm actually now an Vaporeon, AKA Healer. I just claimed roleblocker to get myself off of the Mafia target list. I healed:
N0: Seritinajii
N1: I'm honestly not sure; It's not in my sent folder, so maybe I forgot...?
N2: Chief Zackrai, which could mean Healer Clash.

I'm confused about the Nexus possibility because that wasn't one of my variable choices (obviously).


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

Another possibility for the lack of marks is that there's a janitor among us.

Like, say, a Zoroark.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Another possibility for the lack of marks is that there's a janitor among us.
> 
> Like, say, a Zoroark.


Janitors hide the body, so you can't see the alignment, role, ect.
If the lack of marks would be caused by a Janitor, then there would also be a lack of alignment-revealing at the day start.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Janitors hide the body, so you can't see the alignment, role, ect.
> If the lack of marks would be caused by a Janitor, then there would also be a lack of alignment-revealing at the day start.


Normally, yes, but in a game where the flavor text can be so revealing, a role that eliminates the clues from that sounds valid enough.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

Maybe this is my own bias, but I don't understand how a Houndoom can be accused of "mental intrusion."  About the only stretch I can think of is "howling them to death," and something like that would probably have been made mention of in the flavortext.  Now, if the death was by fire, or biting, I could certainly understand these accusations.  However, it seems like you're trying to call out the dark-type as Mafia with little proof to back it up. 

I will reiterate: I am not Mafia.  My ability is, upon my death, I can choose someone to take down with me.  

Now, the actual description of deaths from last night:


zeKieranator said:


> Kingdra's body is floating in the fountain, yet strangely, there are no wounds on his body [Seritinajii]. Glaceon and Swoobat, on the other hand, are lying next to each other next to the fountain. Glaceon's body was covered in white [Glace], and Swoobat's had a large, heart-shaped mark on them [Mai].


And the previous night:


zeKieranator said:


> The Charizard's body was found lying in the center of the square, with twin bolts of fire and electricity cutting him in half. [Dark Aura][/B]


And the first night:


zeKieranator said:


> Floating in the central fountain is the dead body of a Gengar, which was almost ripped in half by a large claw. However, there are two sets of footprints leading towards the fountain - maybe he was killed twice? [Ya ok]


So far, each death was different:
Floating in fountain and ripped in half by a large claw
Twin bolts of fire and electricity (Modkill)
Floating in fountain with no wounds
Covered in white (Fishing brother claim)
Heart-shaped mark

There were only Mafia kills on the first and third nights.  Both those nights have a death involving someone floating in a fountain.  What if the lack of marks didn't mean a mental attack, but drowning?  It would explain the fountain motif, as well as the lack of marks on the most recent kill.  That still leaves "huge claws" and "heart-shaped mark," but those could have be a vigilante (which would make sense for RK-9 as a Bisharp, and why there haven't been any deaths like that since) and a lover suicide (since Mai, as a Swoobat, was probably a lover).  

Long story short: The Mafia is drowning their victims.  This brings I liek Squirtles (as a Squirtle), Metallica Fanboy (as a Magikarp), and Superbird (as a Ditto-turned-Vaporeon) under suspicion, as all are water-types.  I'm loathe to lynch the Magikarp until we have too, as I still think they're an alien.  It's somewhat petty of me to suggest Superbird, although he's already admitted to lying, as he may still be.  This leaves *I liek Squirtles*, who has posted once to claim to not be the freezer.  Sounds like Mafia trying to fly under the radar to me.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*



ole_schooler said:


> Maybe this is my own bias, but I don't understand how a Houndoom can be accused of "mental intrusion."  About the only stretch I can think of is "howling them to death," and something like that would probably have been made mention of in the flavortext.  Now, if the death was by fire, or biting, I could certainly understand these accusations.  However, it seems like you're trying to call out the dark-type as Mafia with little proof to back it up.


For the record, I was referring to Dark Pulse, which likely wouldn't leave any marks, but that's a stingy possibility at best.



ole_schooler said:


> There were only Mafia kills on the first and third nights.  Both those nights have a death involving someone floating in a fountain.  What if the lack of marks didn't mean a mental attack, but drowning?  It would explain the fountain motif, as well as the lack of marks on the most recent kill.  That still leaves "huge claws" and "heart-shaped mark," but those could have be a vigilante (which would make sense for RK-9 as a Bisharp, and why there haven't been any deaths like that since) and a lover suicide (since Mai, as a Swoobat, was probably a lover).


That...that makes a lot of sense, I admit. Actually, you seem right...



ole_schooler said:


> Long story short: The Mafia is drowning their victims.  This brings I liek Squirtles (as a Squirtle), Metallica Fanboy (as a Magikarp), and Superbird (as a Ditto-turned-Vaporeon) under suspicion, as all are water-types.  I'm loathe to lynch the Magikarp until we have too, as I still think they're an alien.  It's somewhat petty of me to suggest Superbird, although he's already admitted to lying, as he may still be.  This leaves *I liek Squirtles*, who has posted once to claim to not be the freezer.  Sounds like Mafia trying to fly under the radar to me.


...though I don't really see how a Kingdra can actually drown. But that logic is probably not in play here anyway, so I'm gonna agree with you on this one. And lynch me if you must—though I warn you that if you do you'll just be killing another helpful innocent.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*



Superbird said:


> For the record, I was referring to Dark Pulse, which likely wouldn't leave any marks, but that's a stingy possibility at best.
> 
> 
> 
> That...that makes a lot of sense, I admit. Actually, you seem right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...though I don't really see how a Kingdra can actually drown. But that logic is probably not in play here anyway, so I'm gonna agree with you on this one. And lynch me if you must—though I warn you that if you do you'll just be killing another helpful innocent.


I forgot about Dark Pulse, sorry.  I don't want to accuse an innocent, there's few enough of those left, we just really need a lynched Mafia right now.  Being fair to the possibilities, "no marks" could indicate an illusionist (which could also explain how a Kingdra drowned), and Parasitic the Zoroark has also been quite quiet.  However, I'm going to stick with Squirtles for now.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

...I'll follow, then. *I Liek Squirtles*.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

*Lynching I Liek Squirtles*.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

The sun sets, but not before the townspeople choose a victim.

They bring Squirtle to the center of the town square, and, as before, they stand back and release a volley of attacks against him. However, Squirtle appears to calmly accept his fate, and does not even attempt to block any of the attacks, even as he is knocked off his feet and sent flying - ironically - into the fountain. Unfortunately for the townspeople, Zekrom replies to this with the word "Innocent". Only one theory is correct, and it is not necessarily the first.

With the numbers shortening on one side, the townspeople don't have much time left to save themselves...

*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 3]*

The next morning, the townspeople awake, and expect to find another scene of carnage, as there was yesterday. However, the town is oddly quiet. There are no bodies to be found, yet a strange presence lurks over the area...

*48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

...Mafia forget to send in their night action...? That's what I'm willing to bet it is, and that casts suspicion on one person alone: Parasitic.

Parasitic has been suspiciously inactive these last few days, and that may have been because he may not have had access to a computer or something. So logically, he might not have been able to turn in a Mafia-er's night action.

...I healed Squirrel, by the way.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*



Superbird said:


> ...Mafia forget to send in their night action...? That's what I'm willing to bet it is, and that casts suspicion on one person alone: Parasitic.
> 
> Parasitic has been suspiciously inactive these last few days, and that may have been because he may not have had access to a computer or something. So logically, he might not have been able to turn in a Mafia-er's night action.
> 
> ...I healed Squirrel, by the way.


Don't lynch me!
I was on vacation.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

I've a suspicion to voice.

ole_schooler claims to have a role that, upon being killed, will kill a chosen target, on the grounds that "the hounds of hell stick around longer than they should" or something like that. This claim has had me suspicious for quite a while now. It doesn't make that much sense. For one, Houndoom may be _based_ on hellhounds, but that doesn't mean they _are_ hellhounds, and I'm pretty sure they don't have supernatural powers over death or something to that effect. Furthermore, anybody roleclaiming themselves as a bad kill can't be taken for their word too easily, because there's a good chance they're lying in order to gain lasting ability.

There was something else bothering me, but I'm failing to recall what that was right now. Anyhow, there's something worth thinking about there.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

What's with the flavour text? A "strange presence" meaning... what? Just dread, or could it be the lingering effect of a night action?

As for ole_schooler, yes, his role does seem weird. As far as our roles go, mine at least was based on a move related to my Pokemon, and so far the others seem to match. For his to be based off of a mythological reference rather than a move, ability or even Houndoom's flavour text...

Actually, isn't the pain of being burned by them supposed to stay forever? So I suppose there's that. But still, it's... shaky. :/


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

I was thinking it was either an alien or an in-story way of saying that the killers are still around.

So between Parasitic and ole_schooler, we're favoring the latter at the moment, right?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

Heh, I knew my paraphrasing days would come back to haunt me some day...

I did take a bit of creative liberty with the wording of my power; I wasn't looking at the PM at the time.  The actual wording is thus:



			
				zeKieranator said:
			
		

> Your Pokemon is Houndoom, and your role is Vengeance Killer.  Each night, you can select one player.  If you die that night or the following day, the player you selected also dies.
> 
> _You came to this town years ago from Johto.  It was never easy, trying to prove your worth to your fellow villagers, who feared you for the fiery devastation you could cause and your frightening appearance.  Over time, they came to accept you, though you still aren't really one of them.  The rejection grates on you, and you're afraid of what you might do if provoked._


I understand that the role doesn't quite match, but then, who would have pegged an Altera for a fishing brother?

I'm positive the "strange presence" was the alien getting activated.  After all, we've still not managed to hit a Mafia, and this is the first time we've gotten that message.  (Don't know why they're hitting the alien now...)  

One last thing: zeKieranator mentioned that only one of our theories before was correct, and not necessarily the first one.  That I could tell, the theories from yesterday were: 1) I was killing people via Dark Pulse, 2) the Mafia was using water to drown their victims, 3) Superbird was lying, and 4) Parasitic was killing people via illusions.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

I never said that one of _your_ theories was correct, but simply that _a_ theory is correct. Whether or not you have thought of this yet still remains to be seen.

Also, because this is the first post on Page Five:


Stormecho: Dragonair
I liek Squirtles: Squirtle (Innocent)
RK-9: Bisharp (Innocent)
ole_schooler: Houndoom
Glace: Glaceon (Innocent)
Mai: Swoobat (Innocent)
Legendaryseeker99: Chandelure
Chief Zackrai: Dusclops (Innocent)
Superbird: Ditto
Seritinajii: Kingdra (Innocent)
DarkAura: Charizard (Innocent)
Squirrel: Altaria
Parasitic: Zoroark
Metallica Fanboy: Magikarp
ya ok: Gengar (Innocent)


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

...Well, since I'm definitely not lying about my role, and Ole_Schooler is apparently not a mafia role, that rules out two of 'em.

*1) The Mafia was drowning their victims*
2) Parasitic was killing people in illusions.

...It just occurred to me that there's a possibility of another Alien besides Magikarp here: Zoroark. It could be that when someone targets Parasitic it loses its illusion, then the second time he...does whatever the active alien does to kill everybody else. This leaves Metallica Fanboy open as a possibility. Using my reasoning, the only question is is it worth it to take the risk and lynch one of them?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

Okay.  Let's assume there are three Mafia, three townies, and one probably-activated alien left.  We're unsure as to who's the alien (Magikarp makes more sense than Zoroak, to my mind) but for now, we'll leave Parasitic and Metalica Fanboy off the lynch list.  I know it's not me, and Superbird has been helpful enough to the town (and had good reasons for lying) that I'm convinced of his innocence.  That leaves Stormecho, Legendaryseeker99, and Squirrel.  At least one of them has to be Mafia, probably two, possibly all three.  All three have been rather quiet.  I'd ask them all to state (or re-state) what there powers were.  At this point, there is no reason not to claim, since if we don't vote, the Mafia will win.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

Well then~

I'm the Roleblocker. Dragonair knows Dragonbreath, after all, even if only as an Egg move. Would you like a list of who I blocked, if I can dig it up?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

Wonderful. Then it's just down to Squirrel and LS99. Whichever has the less-reliable testimony must be the mafia..

...Wait! Maybe they're both mafia! 3 Mafia in a 15-member game is a perfectly reasonable number, and from one of my variable options I am absolutely positive that an Alien exists. So if no one here is lying, then the three mafia are...

Squirrel. Legendaryseeker99. And either Metallica /or/ Parasitic.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

*Extending the day phase by twelve hours* so that you can choose a target.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

I already testified as the fishing brother (to a Kingdra for odd reasons). Glace was my target because I've never seen a silencer as a non-Mafia role and we were pretty sure that's what Glace did. Her corpse was covered in white, from an Altaria's wings.
 How convenient that you've forgotten.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

...Well then, who was your fishing brother? They're obviously already dead now, so it shouldn't hurt anyone to admit anything.

...And anyhow, since we're running short on time, then I'm gonna just go with the obligitary third option, AKA *Legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

I wasn't told. I assumed it was Kingdra because we're both dragons, since I couldn't find commonalities with the others who died.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

As the sun sets, the townspeople choose a victim.

They bring Chandelure to the center of the square, where they attempt to launch their attacks at him. However, before the first strike could be made, he created his own ball of shadow energy, which he fired at himself. The townspeople were confused, but decided to search him, and find with him an entry letter to the Mafia. It seems they were on the right track after all...

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 4]*

Kekeke.....


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 4]*

The next morning, the townspeople awake to see no bodies in the square. They begin discussion, but then one of them notices someone who has not yet arrived. Some of them go to Dragonair's house, and find her lying dead in her house, again with no wounds on her body.

*Stormecho is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

All right. I'm almost completely sure of this. *ole_schooler*, I hate to do this so quickly, but I'm almost positive you're the next Mafia.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

I guess it's high time I did this.

I am most positively and assuredly the alien.

Would you guys rather lose by my hands, or the mafia's?

*Lynching myself.*


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

I've been suspicious of *ole-schooler* too.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

...Well then. We know who to go for next.

...Although I am a tad bit worried about next turn. Metallica, how important is winning to you?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

It's also possible that Metallica is claiming alien so that we don't lynch him when he's really Mafia. it's been done.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

Either way, let's just leave it for now.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

I know. Just leaving the note out there in case I die tonight and can't say it tomorrow.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

Oh trust me, you will not be dying tonight.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

They were almost safe.

They bring Houndoom up to the stand, and with a concentrated burst of energy, tear him in two. Found hidden with him is yet another Mafia entry letter.

The citizens return home, hoping that they will be safe another night, yet the feeling of death looms strongly over this town...

*ole_schooler is dead. He was Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*

Player list for page six:


Stormecho: Dragonair (Innocent)
I liek Squirtles: Squirtle (Innocent)
RK-9: Bisharp (Innocent)
ole_schooler: Houndoom (Mafia)
Glace: Glaceon (Innocent)
Mai: Swoobat (Innocent)
Legendaryseeker99: Chandelure (Mafia)
Chief Zackrai: Dusclops (Innocent)
Superbird: Ditto
Seritinajii: Kingdra (Innocent)
DarkAura: Charizard (Innocent)
Squirrel: Altaria
Parasitic: Zoroark
Metallica Fanboy: Magikarp
ya ok: Gengar (Innocent)


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 5]*

The last of the townspeople wake up, hoping that they will be able to last for another day. Yet little do they know, the war has been won.

Lying in the square are the dead bodies of a Zoroark, who is covered in burn marks, and an Altaria, with again no wounds. The two left alive recognize Zoroark as an invader, but cannot find any others - neither of them are invaders themselves. They soon realize that this means the town is safe.

*Parasitic was modkilled for inactivity. They were Mafia.

Squirrel was killed. She was innocent.

The innocents win!*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Is a sheet of everyone's actions the entire game on its way? I'd love to know what happened last night.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Yeeeaaaahhhhh!!!! Great! I hope I helped out a bit during the first few days in which I was still alive. I was a healer, and I did use my action, although I don't know if it did anything. I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Haha.
Sorry for killing you, Squirrel.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

I was Squirrel's fishing brother. I got modkilled cause I didn't know how to use my power. This was my first mafia game on here. =)

You know, there was something that actually concerned me while i was dead- All of the mafia were either ghosts or dark types. Sometimes, looks are decieving, but not this time!

And ya know, It's funny how when magikarps seem harmless, when you hit em, FUCK YEAH! he was alien. I somehow knew that when the last 4 people were alive.

And ya know, next time, the fishing brothers shouldn't be next to eachother on the list.XD


----------



## Darumaka

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

This was fun to watch, even though I was a little disappointed that I got killed the first night. This was my first mafia game and I didn't get to do anything, but I guess that's just how it is sometimes. :c

I was the Terrorist. I'd also like to see a list of all of the player's roles and all of the actions that occurred if possible :)


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

This was my first mafia game HERE. I've played lots of mafia games, but the roles in this one weren't like the roles I play.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

For your benefit, every player's roles and night actions:


Stormecho - Dragonair - Roleblocker (Innocent)
I liek Squirtles - Squirtle - Doctor (Innocent)
RK-9 - Bisharp - Vigilante (Innocent)
ole_schooler - Houndoom - Mafia Goon (Mafia)
Glace - Glaceon - Day-freezer (Lover, Innocent)
Mai - Swoobat - Lover (Innocent)
Legendaryseeker99 - Chandelure - Poisoner (Mafia)
Chief Zackrai - Dusclops - Inspector (Innocent)
Superbird - Ditto/Vaporeon - Variable (Doctor, Innocent)
Seritinajii - Kingdra - Doctor (Innocent)
DarkAura - Charizard - Fishing Brother (Innocent)
Squirrel - Altaria - Fishing Brother (Innocent)
Parasitic/Defective Turret - Zoroark - Mafia Don (Mafia)
Metallica Fanboy - Magikarp/Gyarados - Alien
ya ok - Gengar - Terrorist

*Night Zero*

- Stormecho roleblocks DarkAura
- I liek Squirtles heals Chief Zackrai
- RK-9 kills ya ok
- Glace freezes Stormecho
- Mai chooses Glace as a lover
- Legendaryseeker99 poisons Seritinajii (Kill on Night Two)
- Chief Zackrai inspects Superbird (Innocent)
- Superbird chooses role and alignment, and heals Seritinajii
- Seritinajii heals Superbird
- Squirrel targeted Metallica Fanboy
- Parasitic kills ya ok
- DarkAura did not send in her night action

*Night One*

- Stormecho roleblocks Chief Zackrai
- I liek Squirtles heals DarkAura
- Legendaryseeker99 poisons Glace (Kill on Night Three)
- Superbird heals Chief Zackrai
- Squirrel targeted Glace
- Glace, Chief Zackrai, Seritinajii, DarkAura (modkilled) and Parasitic did not send in their night actions

*Night Two*

- Stormecho roleblocks ole_schooler
- I liek Squirtles was away
- ole_schooler kills Mai for Parasitic
- Glace does not freeze anybody
- Legendaryseeker99 poisons Stormecho (Kill on Night Four)
- Seritinajii heals ole_schooler
- Squirrel targets Glace
- Superbird did not send in their night action

*Night Three*

- Stormecho roleblocks Superbird
- ole_schooler kills Metallica Fanboy for Parasitic
- Legendaryseeker99 poisons Squirrel (Kill on Night Five)
- Superbird heals Squirrel

*Night Four*

- Stormecho roleblocks Parasitic
- Superbird heals ole_schooler
- Parasitic did not send in their night action

*Night Five*

- Superbird heals Squirrel
- Parasitic (modkilled) did not send in their night action


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [NIGHT 5]*



zeKieranator said:


> neither of them are invaders themselves. They soon realize that this means the town is safe.


Yeah, nothing like an alien magikarp and a fucking ditto(No offense guys.) to replenish the entire town. Whoo....This was fun. It could be a little harder, with actually hints on the mafia instead of inactive lynching. That would be more fun. =)


----------



## Darumaka

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*



zeKieranator said:


> *Night Zero*
> - RK-9 kills ya ok
> - Parasitic kills ya ok


Yeah, that's what I thought. Gengar probably wasn't the best choice, but I guess my death was sort of good for the mafia (at least in the beginning) because it drew attention away from them by making people second guess whether stereotypically evil ghost/dark types were really mafia or not since I showed up as innocent.

The only surprises for me by the end of the game were Legendaryseeker being a poisoner and DarkAura being the other fishing brother instead of Seritinajii. Everyone else's roles were what I'd expected them to be.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

yeah. to be honest, i picked Charizard cause it's badass, and i wanted to be mafia. I've NEVER been mafia. it's boring when it's bland.

But actually, the people were right. The mafia were either ghost/dark, and you were terrorist since you were gengar probably. Good game.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Hm. My double-ruse didn't work.

Too bad, it was so close to doing just that.

I guess it just really sucks when people can easily deduce you're the alien.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

I know. While magikarp may be the one that's not usually thought of as alien, most people usually think the least expected.

I would have know sooner, however, i didn't noticeyou were in the game. XD


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Well, it was a good run.  I was actually surprised how long it took before I got lynched.  Mwahahah.  If only I had started sending in actions for Parasitic sooner...


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

if i had sent in night actions, i'd be one of the innocents left....if i twasnt lynched.XD

but ole-schooler, you were pretty convincing as a innocent. 
bravo.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*



ole_schooler said:


> Well, it was a good run.  I was actually surprised how long it took before I got lynched.  Mwahahah.  If only I had started sending in actions for Parasitic sooner...


If I had anything to gain from it, I'd have had you lynched a good deal back.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

lol, stormecho's role block on me was useless.X3X3X3X3


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Hm. I was always suspicious of ole_schooler, but you know. Still new to Mafia and all, so wasn't sure if everyone would turn on me for no reason. :v


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

I'm pretty new to this mafia...so...yeah....


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [DAY 5]*

I think that there should be a sequel.

Without the whole "All Mafia is Ghost or Dark" thing.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

yeah, and the terrorist was a gengar.

And plus, it should give clues on the killing, but really hard clues, like making the link, or an airdate of a certain show.

So that people wont abstain. Now thats boring, dont cha think?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Oh hey, I was the inspector. Just saying.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

I got lover, just like I wanted and predicted. :D 

It's too bad I died so early, though... it's hard to win as a lover.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

I actually lived for longer than three days! Pretty cool stuff. I targeted those most likely to be Mafia going by their Pokemon, and I apparently didn't do too badly for a while. x3


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Yeeey first mafia game and I struck down a silly Terrorist! I'm good at that. :D


----------

